# How much should I weigh to start bulking??



## Italian44 (Jun 27, 2004)

Very vague question...but right now i weigh about 175 pounds, and im only 5'5, and 18 years old. When i tested my BF percentage i was a 19.6%. Im dieting all summer, doing general fitness in the gym to lose weight. I lose an average of 2-4 pounds a week...so im trying to get rid of fat before i start bulking again. I want to start fresh, i want to start thin. I learned a whole lot from all of u, including people in the gym i talk to, so last year i never really did a whole lot right, thats why i gained back lots of fat. But now i know much more, so i want to start thin with not a lot of fat, so that i know im gaining back lean muscle, not fat....so my question is, what do YOU think i should weigh to start bulking? What should my goal be? I am at 175 now, my goal is to get down to 155....but some people tell me 140 to start bulking, some say 155 is fine, some say 145...hell, one person said 135. Im dieting until September 4th, which is when i leave for college...But if i lose enough wait to get down to a "starting bulking" weight....ill start bulking even in August, if i lose enough...so, what do u all think is a good STARTING weight for me???


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

Weight shouldn't matter.  In my opinion 2-3lbs a week of bw to loose is a ton!  You are probably losing a lot of muscle.  I think you need to get away from the scale and just focus on your body composition.  What is your diet like?  A clean diet will help you lean out and retain, if not gain, muscle!  Then once you get balanced out you can bulk back up.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2004)

Without losing muscle most natural people can't get away with much more than 1 pound a week, and that is with dietary knowlege.


----------



## universe (Jun 27, 2004)

Start building now. Why? because muscle helps to burn fat. Having more muscle does not limit your weight loss, at least not in a bad way. It is all about having "good" weight.


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 27, 2004)

universe said:
			
		

> Start building now. Why? because muscle helps to burn fat. Having more muscle does not limit your weight loss, at least not in a bad way. It is all about having "good" weight.


Id have to agree.. As long as you dont have any female pursuits in the near future, pack it on.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2004)

You should start lifting now, but continue to cut.  Also, make sure your diet is spot on.  It sounds like you are losing weight too fast.  I did the same thing, but I ended up losing a lot of muscle.


----------

